# Bikeflight Shipping



## josehuerta (Oct 14, 2014)

Trying to get a bike to Moscow, Russia for the son of a Caber and Bikeflights has suspended deliveries there. USPS won't ship a box that big internationally, UPS wants everyone's first born, FedEx is worse.  Any ideas?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 14, 2014)

Break it up in several smaller boxes for USPS?
Chris


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 14, 2014)

Duh, hadn't considered that, worth some investigation.


----------



## stoney (Oct 14, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Break it up in several smaller boxes for USPS?
> Chris




I would insure the hell out of it. Depending on rarity and value of bike I would insure each box for the full value of the bike. If 1 box gets lost!!!!!!! Well, you get the picture.


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 14, 2014)

No argument. It's bad enough in the US. It's not a rare bike, but still gotta find a way to get a kid his Schwinn. The USPS idea just may work -


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 14, 2014)

It will work, just 2 boxes will get it done, separating  the wheels and more than typical disassembly.
I have done it to ship to Switzerland USPS.
Chris


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 14, 2014)

Dumpster diving tomorrow for the right boxes, always a problem to find them -


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 14, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Dumpster diving tomorrow for the right boxes, always a problem to find them -




I have an answer for that as well...I go around on recycling day ahead of the trucks or the night before if my day is busy.
Sometimes I hit the jackpot and someone has just moved into the neighborhood and there is packing material as well.
Retail stores have such elaborate and sealed dumpsters these days and it's easier to pilfer something inside than trash outside.  Not that I would do that. 
Chris


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 14, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Dumpster diving tomorrow for the right boxes, always a problem to find them -




Try the local bike shop. Mine always has a great selection. Sometimes I can even find wheel boxes. And to save $ you can always cut down a full size box to fit the items inside.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 4, 2015)

Try DHL for ship. For boxes Uhaul, some storage places and some home improvement centers sell boxes for pictures/flat screen tv's. I have used them for frames and wheels. Uhaul Also Sells A Pack Kit For Those boxes. Hope this helps out good luck with you shipping.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2015)

*Bikeflight only ships bikes?*

If I have bike parts (smaller boxes)  can I use Bikeflight?  What about non-bike items?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 10, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> If I have bike parts (smaller boxes)  can I use Bikeflight?  What about non-bike items?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike




You can ship anything at all although I find the rate for smaller packages is not as competitive as it is on larger ones.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for that.


Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 10, 2015)

I only save money with bikeflights if the box is larger than a standard bike box. Otherwise I find going through my own fedex account about the same price. It is nice to have an option out there for those oversided bike boxes though, cuts $125 down to around the $75 range for me.


----------

